# Santa??



## pregatlast

What do you do about santa? Does he just leave presents at the house where the kids live most of the time? Or both houses? If both, how do you decide what goes where? Do you just split the cost? Or what do you do?
Thanks


----------



## Rags

My friend and her X husband split the cost of Santa gifts 50/50 and they arrive at the house she sleeps in on Christmas eve. They then both give her a wrapped gift from themselves.

The 50/50 was a new thing two years ago, until then her X used to make a big deal of bringing a pile of gifts over on Christmas morning from him which then made it look as though my pal had bought her nothing as their daughter assumed everything in the house when she woke was from Santa.


----------



## babyv13

santa comes twice to my DD. we alternate christmas morning and birthday morning every year, and the parent who doesn't have her on christmas morning does santa on boxing day morning. 

we do as close to 50/50 as possible with me still being the resident parent so DD has all of her own clothes, toys, etc at her dad's and he buys all of her santa presents for his house. last year we split the things she asked for, but he's being really awkward this year - possibly cos he's got her on christmas morning so a part of him wants us to get the same stuff so he can give it first, but that's purely speculation on my part :haha:


----------



## pregatlast

We had decided that santa will come here and he will pay half, but I'm wondering now if there should be santa presents at both houses. Hmmmm. They're going to have christmas morning with me then go to him, then I'm having christmas day on boxing day because it suits me/fits in with my family best, so not sure if that's present overload or the best idea.


----------



## Rags

Every year since Ds was born we've spent Christmas Eve and day at my mums house, so Santa always comes there. This said my mum has always insisted that I leave one Santa gift under the tree at our house. It's never anything huge but definitely something he wanted.
My friend doesn't do this as she's always made her x welcome for the presents bit of Christmas morning.


----------



## Katiie

We've both brought the boys gifts from "Santa." and we've both agreed to our own budgets. They are different amounts.

I've been telling the boys that we need to tell Santa to drop a couple of presents at Daddys house for them (when Santa takes daddy some presents) but also leave some at home for them too.


----------

